# I am phil, hear me roar...



## phil000 (Nov 25, 2007)

Howdy my name is Phil W,
I am a BA theatre (concentration in lighting). I like lighting so far, I'm ok at design but I really like Master Electrician-ing (?). I really love concerts so far, and due to lack of better people I've crew chiefed a few shows here at our school, which has been SO much fun. 

I'm 20 years old and learning as much as possible...It strikes me as amazing that I can have so much fun in this field AND get paid (a little) for it. I really love the behind the scenes world

Things I barely know :Lighting, Strand boards
Things I want to know more about: Rigging, Lighting (esp automated), Lighting console tricks (how to make your pda take over)

Relevant (kind of): I really use this industry as an excuse to have some really awesome toys, I mean Tools, that's it, tools...I love spyderco benchmade kershaw and have many many of those, I also am a flashaholic caught up in the current flow of Cree/Rebel and SSC P42180 LEDS. I like having the best toys (I mean tools) for the job, and I usually have backups so I can equip forgetful people.

Also I made a sheet to help people cheat their photometrics calculations...
http://www.divshare.com/download/2816330-a1f
However Gafftaper cried about it so I'm making him a modified one...

I was raised in Cincinnati, and am currently stuck in barren little Kent Ohio. 

Phil


----------



## soundlight (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


phil000 said:


> However Gafftaper cried about it so I'm making him a modified one...



Yeah, you'll fit right in here!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the booth Phil. Can I get that new spreadsheet in all four HPL lamps: 575x, 575c, 750x, and 750c... also I would like four whole chickens and a coke.


----------



## Logos (Nov 25, 2007)

And I'll have two slices of dry white toast. Nothing to drink.

Oh and 

"The women, how much for the women."


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Tony. Somehow I knew you would be there for me with that one.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome, Phil. Nice to have another Buckeye on the board. I know people who went to Kent before you were born, so when you graduate maybe I can hook you up.

I'm still dissecting your spreadsheet--I have a couple of questions, which I'll PM you about.

You'll find CB can take all of your free time if you let it, so be careful!


----------



## miriam (Nov 25, 2007)

You better think

THINK!

I love it


----------



## Logos (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you policemen? No Ma'am we're musicians.


----------



## Van (Nov 25, 2007)

Logos said:


> Are you policemen? No Ma'am we're musicians.


 
Wow! I check out for a couple of days, to take part in the annual feed fest we call Thanksgiving, and you guys completely leave me behind! What are you talking about? 

Oh BTW Welcome Aboard Phil, sounds like you're going to phit in just phine.


----------



## Logos (Nov 25, 2007)

Van said:


> * .... What are you talking about? ....


We're on a mission from God.


----------



## Van (Nov 25, 2007)

Logos said:


> We're on a mission from God.


 
Ah ! See, I've never seen that whole movie. Yeah yeah, let the comments start flying now.


----------

